# Medical Electives in Pakistan



## tahiraymalik (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi, I’m a 4th year medical student from the UK. I want to do a 2-4 week elective placement in Pakistan in July 2019 (at the end of my 4th year). I want to do my elective either in Islamabad, Lahore or Karachi in a hospital with good facilities where I’ll be able to gain more clinical knowledge in comfort and at ease. I’m also looking for an elective programme that offers good accommodation, it’s obviously very hot in July so preferably both a hospital and accommodation that’s air conditioned.

I’d really appreciate it if anyone could recommend some good programmes, I’m a dual Pakistani-British national and have a fluent command of both Punjabi and Urdu so language won’t be a problem. I also want to enjoy my time in Pakistan and have time to explore/travel so I’m not looking for an elective that’s all work, no play. Ideally Islamabad would be my first choice. If anyone has any suggestions, I’d really appreciate it!

Jazak’Allah 🙂


----------



## Maryam81 (Jul 10, 2018)

You should arrange the electives through your UK university. First check with them. Secondly check Shifa medical college website. They do offer electives in summer sometimes. Agha khan medical college also offer electives. You can always email them directly and they are good in responding emails.


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

tahiraymalik said:


> Hi, I’m a 4th year medical student from the UK. I want to do a 2-4 week elective placement in Pakistan in July 2019 (at the end of my 4th year). I want to do my elective either in Islamabad, Lahore or Karachi in a hospital with good facilities where I’ll be able to gain more clinical knowledge in comfort and at ease. I’m also looking for an elective programme that offers good accommodation, it’s obviously very hot in July so preferably both a hospital and accommodation that’s air conditioned.
> 
> I’d really appreciate it if anyone could recommend some good programmes, I’m a dual Pakistani-British national and have a fluent command of both Punjabi and Urdu so language won’t be a problem. I also want to enjoy my time in Pakistan and have time to explore/travel so I’m not looking for an elective that’s all work, no play. Ideally Islamabad would be my first choice. If anyone has any suggestions, I’d really appreciate it!
> 
> Jazak’Allah 🙂



Did you end up arranging a placement in Pakistan? I am hoping to do my junior elective in Pakistan at the end of Year 3. If you could provide help on how to go about arranging it then that would be great!


----------

